# Really Right Stuff Camera Plate w/o Grip - B5D3



## aZhu (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got my new camera plate from RRS today. Since there are no pictures of it online even from RRS, I thought I'd share a few. Enjoy 































































*IMPORTANT UPDATE:*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Some users are reporting serious issues with their plate. Does yours have the issue shown here?
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1103460/0#10530203



I just checked mine and it shows the same "issue". I wonder if this will severely affect damaging the camera body...
Mine already has a small faint line on my camera body... grrr!











*UPDATE PART 2:*

Just received the Rev A of the B5D3 plate... unfortunately, doesn't look like too much have changed... I still feel like that shelf corner is touching the camera body except it's lower profile now... Why couldn't RRS just have removed the shelf entirely? Anyone else still a little disappointed?


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm waiting on my L-plate that I ordered 3/4. Hopefully it comes in soon, their website says that they're beginning to ship pre-orders in small batches in the order they were placed. I do have to admit that I'm not crazy about the design of this one vs. the 5DMKII L-plate. The old one seemed to just blend in and be a part of the camera, where as this one is definitely noticeable.


----------



## aZhu (Apr 6, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> I'm waiting on my L-plate that I ordered 3/4. Hopefully it comes in soon, their website says that they're beginning to ship pre-orders in small batches in the order they were placed. I do have to admit that I'm not crazy about the design of this one vs. the 5DMKII L-plate. The old one seemed to just blend in and be a part of the camera, where as this one is definitely noticeable.



Yeah the new L-plate does stand out a bit more. I hardly shoot in portrait orientation so in order to save space and money, I opted for the regular plate.


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 8, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is the point of a non-L camera plate? It just seems to be a quarter inch riser for the tripod, to me.


----------



## aZhu (Apr 8, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is the point of a non-L camera plate? It just seems to be a quarter inch riser for the tripod, to me.



For me it's basically a really well built arca-swiss quick release plate. I like that there is the no-twist feature vs other standard quick release plates that are just a piece of square or rectangular metal. Anyone else with me on this?


----------



## Bosman (Apr 10, 2012)

aZhu said:


> Just got my new camera plate from RRS today. Since there are no pictures of it online even from RRS, I thought I'd share a few. Enjoy


Thanks for the images, that reminds me that i wanted one. I use their tilt head "MH-02 LR: Head with Indexing LR Clamp" It goes on a monopod head and tilts left or right, works like a champ for either orientation. No need for a big L bracket for me.
http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=MH-02-LR&type=0&eq=&desc=MH-02-LR%3a-Head-with-Indexing-LR-Clamp&key=it


----------



## kidnaper (Apr 11, 2012)

aZhu said:


> kidnaper said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive my ignorance, but what is the point of a non-L camera plate? It just seems to be a quarter inch riser for the tripod, to me.
> ...


I actually didn't really inspect the pictures past the bottom of the plate, it seemed to me that there was another tripod thread on the bottom of the plate. I fully retract my question and am now interested. Thanks for your response!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2012)

Bosman said:


> It goes on a monopod head and tilts left or right, works like a champ for either orientation. No need for a big L bracket for me.



Most tripod/monopod heads can drop to a 90-degree orientation, with a full tilt feature like the head you link, or a drop-notch on a ballhead. The issue is that when in portrait orientation, the center of mass is not directly over the axis of support, meaning you're fighting gravity which can lead to instability (and with a monopod, fatigue since you're supporting more of the weight). The 'big L bracket' has the advantage of keeping the mass centered.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > It goes on a monopod head and tilts left or right, works like a champ for either orientation. No need for a big L bracket for me.
> ...



also if you use a gigapan like i do and want to shoot a panorama in portrait you need the mount on the side
RRS also do an aweseome replacement center plate for the gigapan epic pro if anyone else uses one .

Same deal for a gimbal if you want it in portrait L brackets are handy

I also dont use a normal ball head so dont have the 90 degree slot I use a novoflex magic ball it can go 90 degrees but is more solid stright up especially with heavy lenses


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2012)

Some users are reporting serious issues with their plate. Does yours have the issue shown here?

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1103460/0#10530203


----------



## aZhu (Apr 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Some users are reporting serious issues with their plate. Does yours have the issue shown here?
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1103460/0#10530203



I just checked mine and it shows the same "issue". I wonder if this will severely affect damaging the camera body...
Mine already has a small faint line on my camera body... grrr!


----------



## Bosman (Apr 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > It goes on a monopod head and tilts left or right, works like a champ for either orientation. No need for a big L bracket for me.
> ...


That is science of tilt heads and of gravity, yes, and that's why really right stuff made this tilt head because it can handle a 1dm3 and 70-200 on the side if i want. I have never felt it strain to hold things in place. There is no other tilt head that can handle the weight this one does. That is why i bought it. I have had ballheads, still have a Manfrotto pinch grip head and all that junk, i prefer this powerful smooth tilting head. It doesn't drop things out of center much either. Besides that I'm kinda done luggin a tripod to weddings anymore and when i need low light or portrait assistance this is my setup. Its kinda like the Leica of tilt heads it functions for one thing and does it well.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 11, 2012)

aZhu said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Some users are reporting serious issues with their plate. Does yours have the issue shown here?
> ...


S___, ordered mine yesterday...I'm not happy with this! Who at Really Right Stuff is behind releasing this BS fitting product? Now i have to refuse shipment but i am using USPS priority, so it'll be in my mailbox, i suppose i can just bring it to the postoffice un-opened.


----------



## aZhu (Apr 11, 2012)

Bosman said:


> aZhu said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


----------



## Mike Miami (Apr 11, 2012)

Obviously a rushed product from RRS. I have RRS heads and plates and all are perfect. This is unlike RRS. Hopefully RRS reworks the plates and offers updated ones to the early buyers. Anxiously waiting to see the Kirk version before ordering.


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 11, 2012)

i just cancelled my preorder. damn


----------



## aZhu (Apr 11, 2012)

Just spoke with Mark from RRS. He said he'll take a look into this issue and report it to the necessary peoples. I'll keep you guys updated as I get more information.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 11, 2012)

aZhu said:


> Just spoke with Mark from RRS. He said he'll take a look into this issue and report it to the necessary peoples. I'll keep you guys updated as I get more information.


I guess i shouldn't call them...I guess i want to confirm it can be returned USPS without charge...

UPDATE: Just called them and they aren't talkin, he said i can only tell you its being looked into. I will end up paying shipping costs to return it. GRRR.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2012)

The cost of the plate is high, but the resale value of a camera body with a long indentation down the bottom, and some users have had paint rubbed off the back as well, is going to hurt. 

RRS needs to recall them ASAP, and even then their reputation will be ruined if they do not compensate or repair damaged cameras. 

I doubt if there would be a class action lawsuit, they are a small company, and lawyers want someone with big bucks to go after. Self destruction by playing dumb will be enough to put their business in Jeoparady.


----------



## aZhu (Apr 12, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Just got an email from RRS:



> Dear ANDY,
> Thank you for purchasing a Really Right Stuff quick-release plate for your Canon 5D Mark III. We take great pride in the workmanship of all of our products and we stand by everything we make. When we designed quick-release plates for the Canon 5D Mark III, we took great measures to make a plate that fit “really right”. Though the prototypes fit the pre-production body we received, we have found that the fit can be improved on the production bodies and therefore are proceeding with a voluntary recall of B5D3 and B5D3-L quick-release plates.
> If you feel that you are satisfied with the plate's fit, then do nothing.
> If you would like to take advantage of the recall, please do the following:
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2012)

'm sure that there are a lot of users who will remove them to find the scar or cracks in the bottom of their camera. RRS needs to address that as well.


----------



## AKCalixto (Apr 12, 2012)

I am waiting until this one is available:

http://www.kirkphoto.com/L-Braket_for_Canon_5D_Mark_III.html


----------



## Bosman (Apr 12, 2012)

UPDATE:
RRS is recalling all the 5d3 plates and will offer a shipping label to you and the replacements will take a couple weeks. I will be getting my shipping label from them to send the one I ordered and will be getting today.


----------



## aZhu (Apr 20, 2012)

I wonder what changes will be made? Hopefully just removing that shelf and nothing else because i really like the look of the plate already


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 20, 2012)

aZhu said:


> I wonder what changes will be made? Hopefully just removing that shelf and nothing else because i really like the look of the plate already


The 'shelf' is an anti-rotation plate, I doubt they will remove it but they will likely refine the size and possbily the shape of it.

Here is a picture of the new Kirk PZ-148 plate (Non-L):
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1103460/4#10562326


----------



## Bosman (Apr 25, 2012)

Email Response from RRS April 24th 2012
Thanks again for choosing RRS. The plates are supposed to start shipping by the end of this week/early next week.

Please feel free to continue checking back for updates.


----------



## aZhu (Apr 25, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Email Response from RRS April 24th 2012
> Thanks again for choosing RRS. The plates are supposed to start shipping by the end of this week/early next week.
> 
> Please feel free to continue checking back for updates.



Nice! Was actually wondering about the status today. Glad to hear the revised version is about to go out


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope they make the Rev.A plate nice and round like my 40D L-bracket - after four years there are no marks on the 40D body. I don't want my 5D Mark.III to become a 5D Mark.IV ;D


----------



## llcanon (Apr 26, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Email Response from RRS April 24th 2012
> Thanks again for choosing RRS. The plates are supposed to start shipping by the end of this week/early next week.
> 
> Please feel free to continue checking back for updates.



Checked the RRS website, still no photos of the new plate. Very curious what the new one looks like.


----------



## aZhu (Apr 30, 2012)

Just received the Rev A of the B5D3 plate... unfortunately, doesn't look like too much have changed... I still feel like that shelf corner is touching the camera body except it's lower profile now... Why couldn't RRS just have removed the shelf entirely? Anyone else still a little disappointed?


----------



## Bosman (Apr 30, 2012)

aZhu said:


> Just received the Rev A of the B5D3 plate... unfortunately, doesn't look like too much have changed... I still feel like that shelf corner is touching the camera body except it's lower profile now... Why couldn't RRS just have removed the shelf entirely? Anyone else still a little disappointed?


maybe they just removed the old flanges and put new ones in place so they didn't have to scrap them. They def went the easy cheaper route as my 1dm3 is smooth beginning to end no steps at all.
I should get mine thursday according to UPS tracking.


----------



## aZhu (Apr 30, 2012)

Bosman said:


> maybe they just removed the old flanges and put new ones in place so they didn't have to scrap them. They def went the easy cheaper route as my 1dm3 is smooth beginning to end no steps at all.
> I should get mine thursday according to UPS tracking.



Yeah I don't understand why the 'step' needed to be added. If the plate needed to be raised at that location, why not make it a curved gradual flange vs a step? At least that won't dig into the camera body...


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 30, 2012)

aZhu said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > maybe they just removed the old flanges and put new ones in place so they didn't have to scrap them. They def went the easy cheaper route as my 1dm3 is smooth beginning to end no steps at all.
> ...


I am totally with you on that. It will be interesting to see if the L-bracket has the same step - if it does, I dunno if I will keep it as it seems like it may leave a mark on the camera. Can you provide a shot of of the side of the bracket with a profile of the step?


----------



## aZhu (Apr 30, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> aZhu said:
> 
> 
> > Bosman said:
> ...



Here's a pic of the Rev A plate with a side view. You can see that it's better but still not perfect.


----------



## Jamesy (May 1, 2012)

Thanks - I saw your post over at FM. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mrmarks (May 1, 2012)

How does the Kirk L plate fare in this regard i.e. any design issue with "digging" into the camera body?


----------



## Jamesy (May 1, 2012)

The Kirk plate looks to be very nicely rounded and contoured to the camera body.


----------



## mrmarks (May 1, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> The Kirk plate looks to be very nicely rounded and contoured to the camera body.



Any pics of the Kirk plate?


----------



## Bosman (May 1, 2012)

Is kirk compatible with RRS? This is stupid...


----------



## Jamesy (May 1, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > The Kirk plate looks to be very nicely rounded and contoured to the camera body.
> ...


Here is the non L-bracket Kirk plate (PZ-148) on a 5D3.
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1103460/4#10562840


----------



## Jamesy (May 1, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Is kirk compatible with RRS? This is stupid...


Bosman, you bring up a good point, I am going to ask over at FM as there seem to be a number of RRS users there because I have a RRS quick-release lever clamp which states:

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=B2-AS-II-1/4-20&type=3&eq=&desc=B2-AS-II-clamp-with-1%2f4-20-screw

NOTE: Choose a Lever Release clamp ONLY if you have quick release plates from Really Right Stuff or Wimberley. Lever Release clamp are not user-adjustable, and different manufacturers may follow different standards when producing Arca-Swiss compatible plates. Specifically, our Lever Release clamps do not work with plates from Markins, AcraTech, Arca-Swiss, and some Kirk plates–the dovetails are too shallow. Choose a screw-knob clamp if you have plates OTHER than those from RRS or Wimberley.


----------



## AUGS (May 1, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> aZhu said:
> 
> 
> > Bosman said:
> ...


I received my Rev A L-Plate tonight and can confirm there is a small step as shown in the other images, but the l-plate appears to have a generous chamfer on the step leading edge - difficult to tell if it even contacts the camera there as very few light gaps and very neat fit all round. After 3 hours there is no contact line or mark on the camera in any location. I'll report back tomorrow night, maybe with images if anyone is interested.
Sorry, don't have lenses or second camera here tonight.


----------



## Jamesy (May 1, 2012)

AUGS said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > aZhu said:
> ...


Yes, please pics as soon as you can - even iPhone ones.


----------



## mrbobvilla (May 2, 2012)

I just uploaded some pictures of the RRS L Plate Rev A to my website in case anyone is interested. Unfortunately I do not have a macro lens so I did the best I could with the cameras and lenses available to me.

http://mrbobvilla.com/gallery3/index.php/Misc/L-Plate 
You can download the images by viewing one of the images and then clicking on the little floppy drive on the top rightish area. You will probably want to see them zoomed in a bunch.

In my opinion it is touching. I can't tell if it would cause any damage as mine was already scuffed up from the original. I am a little grumpy about it but its going to be my workhorse for at least the next three years and I will always have the plate on so I'll survive. I'll worry about resale if that time ever comes.


----------



## Jamesy (May 2, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Is kirk compatible with RRS? This is stupid...


RRS confirmed on the phone today that their clamps are compatible with Kirk plates.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1103460/7#10596571


----------



## Bosman (May 2, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > Is kirk compatible with RRS? This is stupid...
> ...


Jamesy, don't you have this one? I have a quick release and what i am reading is that because they arent adjustable this style clamp won't work. Am I wrong about that and in fact all clamps will work with Kirk?
http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=B2-AS-II-1/4-20&type=3&eq=&desc=B2-AS-II-clamp-with-1%2f4-20-screw&key=it


----------



## AUGS (May 2, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> AUGS said:
> 
> 
> > I received my Rev A L-Plate tonight and can confirm there is a small step as shown in the other images, but the l-plate appears to have a generous chamfer on the step leading edge - difficult to tell if it even contacts the camera there as very few light gaps and very neat fit all round. After 3 hours there is no contact line or mark on the camera in any location. I'll report back tomorrow night, maybe with images if anyone is interested.
> ...



Photos as requested. Sorry for poor quality, but from an old point-and-shoot. Generally a really neat fit.
The 4th image shows the minor step leading edge chamfer.
Couldn't get an image along the base of the camera as the l-plate blocks the light coming through.

*** UPDATE ***
I feel compelled to update here as these images are being referenced on other sites - eg Fred Miranda.
The very slight and superficial markings on the camera DO NOT break through the surface finish on the camera as stated elsewhere. In fact, they were particularly hard to photograph as I had to get the light to reflect off the surface just to be seen. At most viewing angles, the "marks" are not even visible. You have to really look hard to see them.
Yes, I contemplated removing the images, but in the interests of full disclosure and to prevent further and endless speculation I have left them here so you can decide if they are an issue for you - they are most definitely not for me.


----------



## AUGS (May 2, 2012)

And more...
1st - simple view off camera.
2nd - shows chamfer on leading edge of the minor step, but also the rubber footprint of the camera base, it definitely bottoms out on the flat section of the plate.
3rd & 4th - very minor surface rub on the textured camera body caused by a face to face contact - not a hard edge/corner. Only very superficial, and certainly nothing more than will be expected during the general usage of the camera.
Note, I couldn't see any witness of the minor step on the camera, that was the initial concern raised here.

*** UPDATE ***
I feel compelled to update here as these images are being referenced on other sites - eg Fred Miranda.
The very slight and superficial markings on the camera DO NOT break through the surface finish on the camera as stated elsewhere. In fact, they were particularly hard to photograph as I had to get the light to reflect off the surface just to be seen. At most viewing angles, the "marks" are not even visible. You have to really look hard to see them.
Yes, I contemplated removing the images, but in the interests of full disclosure and to prevent further and endless speculation I have left them here so you can decide if they are an issue for you - they are most definitely not for me.


----------



## Jamesy (May 2, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Bosman said:
> ...


Yes that is the clamp I have. RRS changed the link as of yesterday afternoon or evening. In the morning the red note at the bottom said this:

NOTE: Choose a Lever Release clamp ONLY if you have quick release plates from Really Right Stuff or Wimberley. Lever Release clamp are not user-adjustable, and different manufacturers may follow different standards when producing Arca-Swiss compatible plates. Specifically, our Lever Release clamps do not work with plates from Markins, AcraTech, Arca-Swiss, and some Kirk plates–the dovetails are too shallow. Choose a screw-knob clamp if you have plates OTHER than those from RRS or Wimberley. 
My clamp was purchased in 2008 and a couple of other people over at FM have said that their clamps of the same vintage are fine with vendors plates other than RRS.

You can read the responses onward from my question yesterday here:
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1103460/6#10594674


----------



## Jamesy (May 2, 2012)

@AUGS - thanks for the pics - I appreciate it!


----------



## aZhu (May 3, 2012)

Just got an update email from RRS regarding why the 'step' was made instead of a curved flange:



> Greetings Andy,
> 
> I apologize for the delay in response – I wanted to make sure I had the most information possible before getting back to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## RunAndGun (May 3, 2012)

I just received my L plate today. I wasn't really worried too much, but I just put a thin strip of gaffe tape on the "step" so there shouldn't be any direct metal-to-body contact at that edge/right angle.


----------



## aZhu (May 3, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> I just received my L plate today. I wasn't really worried too much, but I just put a thin strip of gaffe tape on the "step" so there shouldn't be any direct metal-to-body contact at that edge/right angle.



That's actually a pretty good idea. I wonder if this will alter the alignment of being level. Maybe if the tape is thin enough it'll be okay?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> I just received my L plate today. I wasn't really worried too much, but I just put a thin strip of gaffe tape on the "step" so there shouldn't be any direct metal-to-body contact at that edge/right angle.



Oh please, no - not another 5DIII-related fix involving TAPE...


----------



## Jamesy (May 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> RunAndGun said:
> 
> 
> > I just received my L plate today. I wasn't really worried too much, but I just put a thin strip of gaffe tape on the "step" so there shouldn't be any direct metal-to-body contact at that edge/right angle.
> ...


LMAO


----------



## RunAndGun (May 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> RunAndGun said:
> 
> 
> > I just received my L plate today. I wasn't really worried too much, but I just put a thin strip of gaffe tape on the "step" so there shouldn't be any direct metal-to-body contact at that edge/right angle.
> ...



Hahahahahahahahahahaha ;D 8)


----------



## wickidwombat (May 8, 2012)

I'm not too worried since i'm going to modify the base with a dermel so i can recess a black rapid TR-1 into it anyway i'll just clean up the wierd ridge thing myself, warranty goes out the window anyway once the dremel comes out anyway  and yes I am crazy


----------



## Jamesy (May 8, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I'm not too worried since i'm going to modify the base with a dermel so i can recess a black rapid TR-1 into it anyway i'll just clean up the wierd ridge thing myself, warranty goes out the window anyway once the dremel comes out anyway  and yes I am crazy


I don't get it - what are you referring to?


----------



## Clayin (May 12, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I don't get it - what are you referring to?


I believe he wants to carve out enough room on the bottom of the plate to replace the allen screw with an R-T1 D-Ring Bolt for his BR strap. That would keep him from having to remove the D-ring every time he wants to use a tripod. Good idea, I wish plate makers realized how many people use this type of strap.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 21, 2012)

you can see photos of my "modified" L brackets here
http://peakdesignltd.com/blog/2012/04/26/l-bracket-compatibility-for-capture
I also had to take the dremel to the lip around the thread and shaft of the BR TR-1 connector too to help it fit

another thing i have noticed that the rough metal to metal interface locks it in so tight they have zero chance of accidentally coming undone Its actually a bit of a pain to take them off but i take the L brackets off the cameras so rarely its a non issue.


----------

